# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار > سوال: سوال

## hedi1368

تفاوت constructor و distroctor چیه؟ :افسرده:

----------


## mara84

اولی سازنده و  دومی ازبین برنده مقادیر و objectها میباشد.

----------

